# Powersound Overdriver



## Treeolyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

Versatile, loud, cutting if need be, love it.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Sep 26, 2019)

Ohhh, nice! Love the caps! 

And where did you get that enclosure?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 26, 2019)

https://www.gapco.co.uk/vintage-pedal-enclosure.html ? Probably.

Very cool build!


----------



## Barry (Sep 26, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Treeolyfe (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for kind words. Not sure about product rules here, but gapco enclosures can be found on Reverb.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice build.  Great color.  What's with the big caps?  Is that a thing now?  You've inspired me to build a pedal around this muh-fuh.
BTW, C100 doesn't do anything.


----------

